# why DVR510 turns on by itself and red record light comes on when plugged in?



## razmahtaz001 (Dec 13, 2010)

i just bought an used DVR510 in my local craigslist that has been cleared by dishnetwork to be activatable. the problem is...when i plug in the power cord, receiver will power-on on its own and the red record indicator light comes on. 

i cant turn off the receiver or do anything using the the remote...it wont even turn off when pressing and pressing and holding down the power button located on the receiver. ANY IDEA TO WHATS WRONG? OR IS THE RECEIVER NO LONGER GOOD? 

thanks...

by the way, i did the following:
- disconnected hard drive cable going into the motherboard and the 4 pin power going into the hard drive
- replaced hard drive with a good hard drive and re connected ribbon and 4 pin power to the hard drive

will still power-on on its own and the red indicator record light comes when plugged in


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds like you may have bought a defective receiver there.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You can't just put in any random hard drive in those units; only very, very specific models will work. And that's likely what the problem is.

IMO, you should get the Service Plan, and then call Dish to RA your receiver (RA = Return Authorization = have them send a replacement). Under the Service Plan, the replacement will also be owned, and you'll have no additional commitment.


----------



## razmahtaz001 (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks for the responses, i will try to see if i can RA the receiver under my service plan contract, i didnt think of that...thanks alot for the responses


----------

